# NFL games in Dubai



## Alfacino (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi folks,

Just moved here, and I was wondering if anyone has actually found a place in Dubai that shows the NFL games? Reading the older posts, it doesn't look like it.....pleeeeaaase tell me I'm wrong

Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.


Michael


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/124492-american-football-cube.html


----------

